# Somebody Please Explain the ABGA and IBGA Drama



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2011)

From my understanding, the ABGA has changed their rules for registering goats. They are no longer allowing IBGA registered goats, or kids sired by IBGA registered goats, to be registered under the ABGA. 

We are members of the IBGA and have been registering our goats through them. 

Should we switch over to the ABGA? Stay with IBGA? 

Press Release Info


----------



## Renegade (Jan 9, 2011)

You have until March 1, 2011 to dual register your goats if that is what you want to do. After that the ABGA will not longer accept papers from any domestic registries but their own. What you decide to do will depend on your market and whether or not you show. 
I'm from GA and we have numerous shows with both ABGA and IBGA. 
All but two of our goats were ABGA or dual registered so we opted to dual register the other two. 
I don't agree with what the ABGA is doing (I'm not bashing them) but for me after March 1st I will not be buying any goats that are not ABGA registered. I don't want to get caught up in all the crap as it hits the fan. I've spoken with a few people about this and they seem to feel the same way. I guess what I'm saying is you may be limiting your market by only being IBGA registered.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm refusing to bend to their rules, and feel that if enough dual-registered people would raise heck about it, they'd have to change it.

BUT...enough folks will buckle and do what they say, and they'll get their way.  

I am bashing them....it's bull.  They are trying to force people to choose and it's not right.  Not allowing a Fullblood, registered, qualified goat into a show is just wrong.

I will keep the goats that are ABGA registered as such, but not register any more.  I use and will stay with USBGA.  I don't care what registry you use, but I want no part of one that forces me to do what I don't feel is right and feels they can change the rules w/out any repurcussions.

I am afraid people will leave the other registries in droves out of fear, and if that happens, and the USBGA becomes the ONE....what else will they do to us?  Raise fees?  Change breed standards?  

Shuttin' up before I really, really go into rant mode.

Suffice it to say I am NOT amused. 
ME    ABGA


----------



## Renegade (Jan 9, 2011)

It is up to the individual shows as to whether they will except other association papers. Except the obvious of Nationals and Regionals.
The ABGA is not saying not to register goats with other associations. They just don't want to be responsible for possible inaccuracy of other associations pedigrees or being sued over accepting one and not the other.
You can take an ABGA registered goat and register it with other associations. You just can't do it the other way around.
I belong to both the ABGA and IBGA because we have shows with both around here.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 9, 2011)

Of course they're not telling you not to...they're much too sneaky to be that obvious.
But they are forcing people to make a choice, when they know *most* people will go w/ them so that they are eligible for more sanctioned shows.

This won't end inaccuracy.  ABGA is no less prone to dishonest breeders w/ falsified paperwork than any other registry is.  

Obviously we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one.  
I'm responding to the OP's question (should she quit IBGA and move to ABGA) w/ my personal opinion.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like the AKC.  


I don't register because I only have pets and don't plan on showing or breeding any, other than if I want more for myself. I do not like being told what to do or how to do it. If I were a breeder I would follow the breed standard and not the registry standard, this is where I get all hot on certain registries.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, another question: Should I move them all over to the USBGA and be done with it? The IBGA has been really good to me and has been very patient in helping me figure out registration questions, service memos, etc. 

My main issue is that Alexis is registered with the ABGA. All the rest of my fullbloods I have registered with the IBGA since that is what the breeder recommended. Since she we bred to a buck that is registered with the IBGA, I'm worried that I will not be able to register the kids if I don't hurry up and send in the applications. 

This is so frustrating! I've called the ABGA about this and was given the run-around and I was snubbed since I mentioned I was an IBGA member. I knew something had to be up, so I googled it and found a post about this by Jack Maudlin .


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2011)

And as you can see, JM is 'bucking' to it....even though he doesn't like it either.

I like IBGA, they've always been helpful to me when needed, but I have never joined that assoc. b/c I haven't had a need.

I get the "Better than you" vibe from ABGA when dealing w/ them, and even from a few ABGA members.

I love, love, love the USBGA, and though they don't host many shows in IN, I'm hoping and have heard that will change.  (Unless enough members bail because of the ABGA stunt).

If people won't buy my kids b/c I'm not ABGA...so be it.  Most of what I sell are 4-H wethers, which don't get registered anyway.
I WILL NOT BEND.  

I'm not saying to leave IBGA, I'd just transfer Alexis over to them....You can also join USBGA w/out leaving IBGA if you want....see how you like it.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 10, 2011)

If the IBGA is fulfilling your needs I would stay with them and not worry about any other associations. You can easily dual register your ABGA doe but you don't even have to do that. You can register her babies with the IBGA.
I happen to really like the IBGA. I've been a member of both the IBGA and ABGA for a while and *my* market is with both. 



Roll
I never said the ABGA does not have innaccuracies. I said they didn't want to be responsible for other associations inaccuracies.


----------

